# TiVo to MPEG: Can't do HD



## nyc10038 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have long been using _Direct Show Dump_ to convert TiVo to *MPEG* without problems. However, when I try to convert TiVo HD programs to MPEG, it gives me an error message and doesn't complete the conversion process.

Since the conversion process all stops at a bit over 4GB, my guess is that *HD* programs are too large for _Direct Show Dump_ to process. Does anyone know a way to work around this problem (e.g., a similar freeware that can do this, a command I can use in _Direct Show Dump_, etc.)?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Is your drive formatted using FAT16 or FAT32? Those filesystems have a max file size of 4GB.

Also, I believe DirectShow Dump has been superseded by TivoDecode. See here:
http://tivodecode.sourceforge.net/

For batch operations, you should check out kmttg. Among other features, it provides a GUI front end to TivoDecode:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have no problems using VideoReDo to convert tivo files to mpeg files.


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

I was using DirectShow Dump to convert my HD programs to mpegs and didn't have a problem. I had a problem trying to edit out the commercials with all the other programs besides VideoRedo.
Although I am on Vista x64.


----------



## nyc10038 (Jan 18, 2010)

*spocko *said:
>Is your drive formatted using FAT16 or FAT32? 
>Those filesystems have a max file size of 4GB.

Thanks for your quick and precise advice. This was it. I use my external HD as the conversion file destination, and it is FAT32-formatted! I changed the destination to my internal HD, and everything is good. Thanks, again, for your help.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

nyc10038 said:


> *spocko *said:
> >Is your drive formatted using FAT16 or FAT32?
> >Those filesystems have a max file size of 4GB.
> 
> Thanks for your quick and precise advice. This was it. I use my external HD as the conversion file destination, and it is FAT32-formatted! I changed the destination to my internal HD, and everything is good. Thanks, again, for your help.


There is a command line you can execute to change your FAT-32 drive to NTFS without any data loss:

To convert a FAT32 partition to NTFS, you can drop to the command prompt (Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt) and then type:

convert c: /fs:ntfs

The above example assumes you're converting C:; substitute a different drive letter as necessary.


----------

